# Kardasian Vape Bands for Sale



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

If you a guy and opening this thread then im worried for you...


But there is a purpose for this thread and yes the heading is click bait. 

This week i won 2 comps from 2 awesome vendors.
@Vape Republic and @BaD Mountain
Thank you so much for my prizes.
And a week ago uncle @Rob Fisher was kind enough to pif me a RTA, thank you uncle Rob for being awesome.

And i believe in the saying Give and you shall recieve so im now turning this around to 'recieve and you shall give' .

Im giving away 3 bottles of juice (sealed bottles) to 1 ecigssa member including free shipping.

All i ask in return is when you can that you pay it forward to another ecigssa member in any way you can.

So how do you get this juice ?
I wanna make it fair for everyone and i feel this will be the easiest way- post any word vape related starting with the first letter of the alphabet then 2nd post will be 2nd letter of the alphabet and so on, once yous reach Z begin again at A.

Also please post the post Number first so eg-

Post1
Arctic Dolphin

Post2
Blitzen

Post3
Charger

Etc....

Multiple consecutive posts of up to 5 only allowed.
So you can post as many times as you want (no limit) but only allowed up to 5 consecutive posts at a time.

The person who reaches post 50 will be the winner its as easy as that.

Dont forget to tag your friends to join.

Up for Grabs:
1x 30ml ELP Cowboys Apple pie 0mg
1x 30ml R.R.V Banana Republic 3mg
1x 30ml D.C XOXO 3mg

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

I laughed at the title!  Thank you for this @Clouds4Days!

Post #1

Advken Manta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

Tagging @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

#post 2
Billet Box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> #post 2
> Billet Box



Yours will be Post 2
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yours will be Post 2
> @Room Fogger


Changed and updated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Also just to make sure everyone underatands . you can post as many times as you want (no limit) but only allowed up to 5 consecutive posts at a time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

#post 3
Crown 3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (8/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Also just to make sure everyone underatands . you can post as many times as you want (no limit) but only allowed up to 5 consecutive posts at a time.


post 4
Debbie does donuts
Ijust was nosy to see what your excuse was for having Kardashian vape bands. 
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Muchis (8/2/18)

post 5
Evolv

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/2/18)

Wahaha click bait of note. I just had to find out what kardashian vape bands were. Fat by the mid section? Really annoying colours? Comes in a family of 5 vape bands but in the end separates because one the bands wanted to turn into a woman?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wahaha click bait of note. I just had to find out what kardashian vape bands were. Fat by the mid section? Really annoying colours? Comes in a family of 5 vape bands but in the end separates because one the bands wanted to turn into a woman?



Dont lie  i know you secretly wanted to PM me to buy some amazing Kaitly Jenner Vape bands for your tanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

@Hooked 
@Raindance 
@BioHAZarD 
@vicTor 
@Friep 
@shaun2707 
@SAVaper 
@Willyza 
@GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/2/18)

Post 6
Fralien

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (8/2/18)

Post 7
G-Class

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (8/2/18)

Way to go @Clouds4Days... awesome gesture in giving back bud. Also had a laugh, I was like please don’t tell me those chicks have gotten into the vape scene now... 

Post 8
Haywire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/2/18)

shaun2707 said:


> Way to go @Clouds4Days... awesome gesture in giving back bud. Also had a laugh, I was like please don’t tell me those chicks have gotten into the vape scene now...
> 
> Post 6
> Fuchai
> ...


Buddy u missed your spot  
H comes after G Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707 (8/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Buddy u missed your spot
> H comes after G Hehe



I know man- too quick. Think it’s changed now to follow on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

This is awesome @Clouds4Days 
Great gesture

"Receive and you shall give"

That is a great spirit

Can I move this to the PIF subforum in the main threads?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you a guy and opening this thread then im worried for you...
> 
> 
> But there is a purpose for this thread and yes the heading is click bait.
> ...



This is very kind of you @Clouds4Days ... and you know that I can't resist juice ... and you know that I can't resist comps. If I win I'll PIF something to someone for sure! Keep the wheel of kindness turning ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Silver said:


> This is awesome @Clouds4Days
> Great gesture
> 
> "Receive and you shall give"
> ...



Thanks
No problem @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks
> No problem @Silver



Thread moved

As @Hooked says so well - lets keep the wheel of kindness turning

Great one @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/2/18)

Post 9
Itouch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (8/2/18)

post 10
Juice

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Silver said:


> Thread moved
> 
> As @Hooked says so well - lets keep the wheel of kindness turning
> 
> Great one @Clouds4Days !



Thanks @Silver , the community has done tons for me in the form of knowledge and meeting great people.

I have also won my fair share of comps thanks to ecigssa and its vendors so this small gesture is the least i can do to give back to this great community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Post 7
> Itouch



Post 9



vicTor said:


> post 8
> Juice



Post 10

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Hooked said:


> This is very kind of you @Clouds4Days ... and you know that I can't resist juice ... and you know that I can't resist comps. If I win I'll PIF something to someone for sure! Keep the wheel of kindness turning ...



I know, your our in house juice addict thats why i had to tag you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #11
Kabuki

@Ruwaid @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

#12
lab
@Asad native Vaper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (8/2/18)

Post no. 13

Monark 
@Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (8/2/18)

Great to see this in the Vape community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #14 nano

@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #15 OBS

@GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (8/2/18)

Post #16 

Petri 

@MrSoomar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #17 QBox

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis (8/2/18)

post 18
Reuleaux

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #19 scale

@DirtyD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Post 20
Tfv12

@Cor @Jp1905 @Dexter @Dexter305

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #20 tank

@Gonzilla

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Post 21
U'r out of wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 21 ultrasonic

@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Post 21 ultrasonic
> 
> @Humbolt


Hahahaha.... @Hooked great minds post at the same time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #22 Vanilla

@kev mac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Post 23 
Wick

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post #24 X-Baby

@Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

#25 YiHi

@kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 26 Zelos

@Nicholas Jones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 27 accessories

@Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

Post #28

Boreas

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 28 Baal

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 29 capacity

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 30 Daedalus

@RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 31 Easypuff

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

Post #31

Entheon

@Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 32 FDA

@Romiebleed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

Post #33

Govad 

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 34 Hadaly

@Romiebleed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 35 iCare

@RynoP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 36 Joyetech

@SAVaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Post 37
Kbox

@Gersh @JsPLAYn @Ash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 37 Kangertech

@Shatter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Post 38
Lung hit
@Yagya

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 38 Laisimo

@Spyro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 39
mechanical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 39
mechanical
@Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 40 Nautilus

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 40
notch coil
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 41 O-Atty

@Supriyono

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 41
o-rings
@IVapesDaNicotine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 42 pass-through

@Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Almost at 50.....
This is a close race...
Its coming down to who has better signal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 43 Qtank

@The_Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 44
resistance
@Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 44 Radar

@TheV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 45 Smok

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 46
tank atomiser
@Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 47
u-well 
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 47 UI

@Vapessa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 48
variable wattage
@zadiac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 48 vape

@Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (8/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Post 45 Smok
> 
> @Timwis


Post 46 - Temp Control

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 49
wattage
@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 49 warranty

@veecee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Post 50

XTAR VC4 SMART CHARGER

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Post 50 Xion

@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (8/2/18)

51 Joyteck

@ddk1979

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (8/2/18)

XTC starter kit

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post 52
yihi 
@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Looks like it's yours @Slick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

@Clouds4Days you better not be sleeping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

post53 
Zeus
@Cloudsfordays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Post 53 

Zeus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

well it was fun thanks everyone to the winner enjoy the prize

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Slick said:


> @Clouds4Days you better not be sleeping



Sorry bud, we need to carry on cause the guys are still going on past 50 

Well done my buds. 
The Juice is yours buddy.


Winner Winner Slap Chip Dinner...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Post 54

A very exciting forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

@Slick you slipped that one in there ne

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Whew! Talk about stress - blood pressure sky high

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Slick you slipped that one in there ne



He was on Post 50 from the start just waiting

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Where are youuuuuuu @Clouds4Days We need an official announcement so that we can congratulate the winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

so... @Slick you heard the man...pay it forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Hooked said:


> Where are youuuuuuu @Clouds4Days We need an official announcement so that we can congratulate the winner!



Hahaha @Hooked you so excited i see you missed my announcement, true sighn of a juice addiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Resistance said:


> so...@slick you heard the man...pay it forward


@Resistance How can he pay it forward when he hasn't received it yet - nor has he been told that he's going to receive it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> He was on Post 50 from the start just waiting


I promise I wasnt,I posted in the start of the thread,then I was mixing juice,when I logged on again I saw I had a chance,posted post 50 then downloaded the pic,this was the fastest thread in the history of Eciggsa,do another 1 @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

@Hooked having a bit of fun there...but if he won he can nominate you aswell you also had a post 50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

And NOW we can have the drum-roll for you @Slick 

Thanks for a GREAT comp and fun evening @Clouds4Days and everyone who joined in!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked having a bit of fun there...but if he won he can nominate you aswell you also had a post 50



@Resistance We both got to 50, but @Slick's post is before mine, so it's well and truly his!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

I was never expecting to win so I was in it for the fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

the description of the thread was paying it forward...how about sharing it forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

We were all in it for the fun,3 juices,3 x #50 posts,if only we werent spread across the country I would have gladly shared it with you guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

thanks @Clouds4Days lekka comp.lifted my spirits to a stressfull day thanks for involving me @Hooked @Caramia much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I was never expecting to win so I was in it for the fun



@Resistance Have fun, yes, but always play to win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

@Slick I'm teasing bro.enjoy you beat us fair

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

I was just worried that I would run out of peeps to tag and it wasn't clear if we were expected to tag only in the first post, or in every post - and I didn't want to waste time asking lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

hand of god marradonna special...(laughing me silly right now)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester (8/2/18)

Congrats @Slick hope you enjoy the juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

I ran out tags by the second post...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

I think we need to give this thread a 5-star rating! Clouds4days deserves it! Go to the first page and on the right click the star for excellent - it's the last one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Ok so final announcement

I just spoke to @Slick and he said all good.

I relooked at the last post 50
And although Slick was first to post the time stamp on @Slick and @Hooked is the same so....

@Slick is walking away with 
1x Elp cowboys apple pie 30ml
1x DC XOXO 30ml



@Hooked is walking away with
1x RRV banana republic 30ml
1x RRV VietCong 30ml



Thank you all for playing along, was really exciting and nail biting.
Vape on Peeps...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

now this is and was a truly wonderful comp. @Clouds4Days your a star you just expanded the pay it forward club.
congrats @Hooked and @Slick

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Resistance said:


> now this is and was a truly wonderful comp. @Clouds4Days your a star you just expanded the pay it forward club.
> congrats @Hooked and @Slick



Thank you for the kind words 
And thanks for playing along and making this community awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

@Stillwaters unlucky you.you didn't number your post it came in 2mins earlier.eish!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/2/18)

@Clouds4Days you did what you said and it was awesome to just be part of it.
I never expected to win but I wanted to be part of the fun.and I had fun and it made my day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

Congrats @Slick , winner timing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (8/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congrats @Slick , winner timing!


Haha,I learnt from you in the Bargain Bin thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so final announcement
> 
> I just spoke to @Slick and he said all good.
> 
> ...



 This is the first time that I've won juice!!! I'd already left this thread and then saw a PM saying Congratulations! Your kindness and generosity will never be forgotten @Clouds4Days. You've set an example to all of us ... let's make a commitment to keep the wheel of kindness turning ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

And to @Slick thank you for sharing the stage with me!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (9/2/18)

@Clouds4Days Awesome initiative man

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

@Slick @Room Fogger I just went to the bargain bin and saw that move... payback

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Slick (9/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Slick @Room Fogger I just went to the bargain bin and saw that move... payback


Did you see that @Resistance ? I was 1min late,after that I said to myself 'Never again' hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

I saw the alert whilst in the bargain bin @Slick then came back here to read what you said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (9/2/18)

Congrats @Hooked and @Slick hope you enjoy the juice. Thank you @Clouds4Days for the comp. It really was a nice and kind hearted thing you did.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ok so final announcement
> 
> I just spoke to @Slick and he said all good.
> 
> ...



congratulations @Hooked and @Slick !!

nice one @Clouds4Days !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/2/18)

What... 
I missed this. Wel, that's what you get for sleeping!
Congrats @Slick and @Hooked.
Looka like you guys and gals had fun playing with the Kardashian vape bands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Great to see you shared the love (and kindness) @Clouds4Days 
Kudos to you

And congrats to the winners @Slick and @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

Really good of you @Clouds4Days ! Giving back to the community like this without pushing some sort of an agenda is what makes members like you the backbone of ECIGSSA. Legendary buddy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/2/18)

Damn you @Clouds4Days zzz wanted a kardashian vape band

Serious note awesome idea mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/2/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Damn you @Clouds4Days zzz wanted a kardashian vape band
> 
> Serious note awesome idea mate



If i ever come across one you will be the first to know bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (9/2/18)

Awesome! Congrats @Slick and @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Awesome! Congrats @Slick and @Hooked



So exciting!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (9/2/18)

true what they say hey.charity begins at home...ecigsa home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Clouds your vape bands still rocks

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

